#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] 昨日潛水所拍的一些照片(少量+新配備潛水刀

## 雷澤龍也

蠻大隻的石斑魚~









這些照片是昨日去野柳龜吼附近海域拍的，
因為受限當時天氣不佳和海水能見度不佳所以沒有拍很多相片

----------


## wingwolf

是海底照片！！！！！
←雖然生活在內陸，但一直蠻喜歡海底那種波光泛動、各種水生動物游曳的景象呢
照片上的珊瑚好棒:3
各種各色的熱帶/亞熱帶魚類也很漂亮呢:3
潛水和水下攝影都是不容易的活吧~ 小青龍加油，期待看到更多更贊的照片哦⊙ω⊙

----------

